# Red Centre



## NickGeee (Dec 9, 2018)

Recently went up to central Australia with some compadres in order to find and photograph some reptiles.
We found some!
We did, however, run into some issues, including;
-Flat Tyres
-Mean boom gate operators that said we wouldn't make it to Docker River in my car (we did, and went way further)
-Phone reception going out east of Alice meaning we had no access to eftpos and we had to eat nothing but peanut butter for a whole day

Enjoy



Helmeted Gecko (Diplodactylus galeatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Eastern Hooded Scaly-foot (Pygopus schraderi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Pale Knob-tailed Gecko (Nephrurus laevissimus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko (Nephrurus levis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus ciliaris) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Centralian Earless Dragon (Tympanocryptis centralis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Centralian Knob-tailed Gecko (Nephrurus amyae) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Southern Shovel-nosed Snake (Brachyurophis semifasciatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Jewelled Gecko (Strophurus elderi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Monk Snake (Parasuta monachus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Western Hooded-scalyfoot (Pygopus nigriceps) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Desert Spadefoot Toad (Notaden nichollsi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Thorny Devil (Moloch horridus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Unbanded Shovel-nosed Snake (Brachyurophis incinctus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Mereenie Velvet Gecko (Oedura luritja) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Bronzeback Legless Lizard (Ophidiocephalus taeniatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Gibber Gecko (Lucasium byrnei) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Gibber Dragon (Ctenophorus gibba) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Inland Taipan (Oxyuranus microlepidotus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 9, 2018)

Fantastic photos as usual nick

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2018)

Man I'd eat peanut butter for a month. The red centre is worth the "inconvenience". The thorny devil is a great specimen. I remember seeing my first more than 2 decades ago and thinking "I want one"! The spade-foot toad is another great find. Well done.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 9, 2018)

Love your photos, I spent a lot of time in that area back in the 1960's and unfortunately have not had the opportunity to go back. There is still a car of mine where I had to abandon it in a creek bed just west of Finke.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 9, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Love your photos, I spent a lot of time in that area back in the 1960's and unfortunately have not had the opportunity to go back. There is still a car of mine where I had to abandon it in a creek bed just west of Finke.



Always wonder about how those burnt out cars get left on the side of the road in the middle of no-where!


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 9, 2018)

NickGeee said:


> Always wonder about how those burnt out cars get left on the side of the road in the middle of no-where!


Mate back then there was no way to get assistance and you fixed it yourself with parts you had or left it there. I drove a VW beetle from the middle of the Nullarbor to Norseman in WA with the front suspension held in place by bits of timber (it took 3 days to cut up a tree with a shovel) and wire with the petrol tank on the roof rack, photos appeared in the international VW magazine. Back then the Nullarbor was a track.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Some sort of sacrifice Nick, but you should be happy with the pics you brought back-very nice mate.Most of us would never see this in the wild so we appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Mick666 (Mar 12, 2019)

Absolutely amazing pics.


----------

